# Thick Wines



## Rajii (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post.

I am having a discussion with my friend, about the existence of thick wines.

Does anyone know if they exist? (by thick we mean thicker than water)

If they do, is it a process or a specific type?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2010)

If you mean by more viscous then yes by all means they exist. Ports are alm ost always this way especially if you fortify with brandy.


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes they are here. If you sweeten wine it will be thicker (gravity) than water. Some wines may ferment higher that 1.000 which is the gravity of water.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 26, 2010)

as said in all of the above and a little story...an oil man came into my winery this summer and upon tasting all our sig blends...he issued one word before his purchases....viscosity

there is another way to achieve this as well


----------

